# How do i access pictures of fishing boats



## Richie2012 (Apr 15, 2007)

How do i access pictures of fishing boats on here.
Many thanks 
Richie


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Richie,

Have a look *here* and you will find out how to access the Fishing Vessel material. (Thumb)


----------



## Richie2012 (Apr 15, 2007)

Many thanks ray


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Fishing Vessels*

Gulpers.
The new arrangements for fishing vessels appear to work very well insofar as gallery photos and postings are concerned. As I am not a member of the Fishing group, I never see such photos or postings when I view the last day's photos in the Gallery. However when I view New Posts on the forums, I see new postings on the Fishing Vessel forum.

Why is that? As I am not a member of that group, why are postings on their forum displayed to me? Puzzled! (What, yet again?)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ron,

From what I remember - and I stand to be corrected here - the Gallery is an "add on" to the software which runs the main body of SN. 
There are some minor tweaks still to be done and I'm sure SN's Technical Wizards will get round to it when they get a chance. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ron,

Just found clarification of what I was trying to say in my previous post. 

Ollie, one of our technical guys, posted this in response to a similar enquiry. 

"Hi all,

We're still working on the 'new photos' and 'new comments' sections of the gallery - they were added on as 'extras' to the gallery software so they don't always follow the gallery rules - this is the reason the fishing vessels are still showing up and this is what we are looking into now. It might take a little while as we have to work out what modifications need to be made.

Please be patient - we'll sort it as soon as possible.

Regards,

Ollie"

Hope that's helped. (Thumb)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Fishing Vessels*



Gulpers said:


> We're still working on the 'new photos' and 'new comments' sections of the gallery - they were added on as 'extras' to the gallery software so they don't always follow the gallery rules Hope that's helped. (Thumb)


Ray,
Sorry I didn't make myself clear. The "new photos and new comments sections of the gallery seem to be working fine and I never see any fishing vessels there. As I am not a registered member of the Fishing Vessel Forum that is how it should be.

However when I use the "View/New Posts" facility I see new postings to the Fishing Vessel Forum. As I understood things, you have to be a registered member of the Fishing Vessel Forum to view both photos and postings to that forum. Or have I misunderstood?


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Ray, 

I've just noticed the time (midnight) and must log out before my coach turns back into a pumpkin. Seem to have lost one of my glass slippers as well.
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ron Stringer said:


> Ray,
> 
> I've just noticed the time (midnight) and must log out before my coach turns back into a pumpkin. Seem to have lost one of my glass slippers as well.
> See you all tomorrow.


OK Cinders, I'm a bit confused now! (?HUH)

I'll ask the Site's Techies to explain what's going on! (Thumb)

.... those Glass Slippers are a bugger right enough! (Jester)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Forums - New Posts - Fishing Vessels*

Ray,
Have just logged in and selected View/New Posts (Forums) to see what has been posted since I last logged out of the site. Of the 40 new posts listed, 3 are in the Fishing Vessels forum (including your reply, post #9). Hope this may help.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

As far as I know, Ron, the fishing forum can not be hidden. The ability to hide fishing boats only applies to the gallery.

Kris


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

*Fishing Vessel Forum*

OK. Thanks for that Kris.
VA


----------

